

Internet overuse linked to depression, but questions remain - tokenadult
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/besttreatments/2010/feb/03/internet-overuse-linked-to-depression-but-questions-remain

======
tokenadult
"in partnership with the British Medical Journal," a great example of a new
story that analyzes a research study well. The article applies a lot of good
criteria for evaluating a research study

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

to this finding announced today.

